# Need to find processor speed in Windows 95



## tarheelnerd (Jan 13, 2006)

I am trying to help a friend determine if an old IBM Thinkpad 560 is worth upgrading for use. One important piece of info I need is to find the clock speed of the Pentium processor. When I go into the Control Panel and look at the system info, all it shows is "Pentium processor".

Can someone please tell me how to find the specific clock speed of the processor in Windows 95?

Thanks!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Sometimes you can get that info from the DirectX Diagnostic Tool.

Go to Start/Run and type in:

dxdiag


----------



## tarheelnerd (Jan 13, 2006)

There is no dxdiag file on my hard drive. Have searched everywhere. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

There's no DirectX version installed on that system? You can probably still download at least 8 for Windows 95 from Microsoft.

You can also try a free program like System Analyser:

http://www.sysanalyser.com/Sa.html


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To find out how fast the processor is, while in Win95/98,

Go to Accessories / System Tools / System Information 
Click on Tools 
Select Windows Report Tool 
Click on the blue Change System File Selections towards the bottom of the window


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I believe the processor speed for that model is 200 MHz or 233 MHz.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Maestro99 (Jan 5, 2006)

Try this....

*Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit*
The Belarc Advisor builds a detailed profile of your installed software and hardware.

*Operating Systems:* Runs on Windows 95/98/Me, NT 4, Windows 2000, XP and Windows Server 2003.
*Browsers:* Requires IE 3 or Netscape 3, and higher versions. Also runs on Opera, Mozilla, and Firefox.
*File size:* 846 KB.
*Free*

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------

